# Default Setting Question on Clerics



## yipwyg42 (Feb 2, 2007)

I know that the series is a generic campaign, and that we can customize it to any campaign setting that we want.  I was wondering though by default are all the clerics in the modules going to be plain generic clerics (not tied to a specific God, just choosing 2 domains).  I'm planning on creating my own pantheon, however, was wondering if all inquisitors will have pretty much the same domains as the one in the first adventure.

Thanks


----------

